# Thin, warm socks



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

From previous threads a few years ago the general consensus is SmartWool PhD light or ultralight socks. I've been looking to buy and it seems like the Light socks come in different compositions of wool. You can get 67% wool, 59% wool or 56% wool. Obviously, the more wool the warmer. Will it add to the thickness? What's everyone's recommendation?


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the smartwool brand, however I don't think the % of wool makes that much of a difference on the thickness.

You should be able to get the socks in warmth ratings which is what typically determines the thickness. The warmer the rating the thicker the sock.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

I know its counter intuitive, but in my experience, the thinner sock is always warmer for me. 

I took the advice from my boot fitter here in SLC and tried some ultralight wool compression socks and I have not looked back. I typically run ultra cold and on many occasions when its really cold, I would even double socks! The reason the thicker socks dont work is because it cuts of circulation. 

The key to having warm feet is buying correctly fitted boots and wearing ultra thin socks. When your boots are fitted properly, you dont have to over tighten them to make them snug. Over tighten boots = loss of circulation which leads to cold feet. 

Both Smartwool and Icebreaker sell ultralight compression snowboarding/skiing socks, and they are def. worth the $$.


----------



## whitelinesman (Jun 30, 2016)

Personally i rock Icebreaker or Mons Royal merino socks, not sure of the blend, but pretty thin and plenty warm. Both NZ companies, so maybe I'm a little biased!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Light weight merino. 

But they last less than synthetic and cost more. I prefer mid weight though.

Warm feet = good circulation. Focus on good circulation and your feet will never be cold.


----------



## Shreddr (Oct 18, 2016)

Falke SK4 (best socks i ever had, really thin)
Falke SB2 (just a bit thicker than the SK4)


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

Tuan209 said:


> I know its counter intuitive, but in my experience, the thinner sock is always warmer for me.
> 
> I took the advice from my boot fitter here in SLC and tried some ultralight wool compression socks and I have not looked back. I typically run ultra cold and on many occasions when its really cold, I would even double socks! The reason the thicker socks dont work is because it cuts of circulation.
> 
> ...


Searching the forum for information on socks and ran across your post. I'm a newbie in the Midwest, looking for my first pair of boots and a fitter if possible. 
Incidentally I'll be in SLC for work in a few weeks. Any chance you could hook me up with contact info for your SLC fitter?
Cheers


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

eurosocks...


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> eurosocks...


Look good, I see a light weight and medium version? Maybe I'll get one of each 
Thanks


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Dts said:


> Searching the forum for information on socks and ran across your post. I'm a newbie in the Midwest, looking for my first pair of boots and a fitter if possible.
> Incidentally I'll be in SLC for work in a few weeks. Any chance you could hook me up with contact info for your SLC fitter?
> Cheers


https://www.yelp.com/biz/inkline-foot-science-salt-lake-city?osq=ski+boot+fitting


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

Tuan209 said:


> https://www.yelp.com/biz/inkline-foot-science-salt-lake-city?osq=ski+boot+fitting


The link doesn't seem to be working, but I think I get the basics. Inkline comes up as a highly rated fitter in Utah?
Thanks


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> eurosocks...


 Thanks for the suggestion, I'm at four pair's and counting.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm a fan of Darn Tough socks


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I tend to start with thin Marino socks with new boots then get thicker Marino socks as they get looser, and they will get looser.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I _was_ a total Smartwool fan. But have since tried the Icebreaker, anatomically correct (...there's a specifically shaped R and a L sock!) Merino wool socks. 

Im definitely a convert!


----------

